# Dirt3 Soundeistellung nur Software, keine Hardware & Rapture3d Modus



## Jenser (25. Mai 2011)

Hi hat noch jemand das Problem das er bei Sound Einstellung nur Software   auswählbar ist. Bei dirt 2 konnte ich noch Hardware und Rapture3D   auswählen!


----------



## AchtBit (25. Mai 2011)

LoL. Hardware ist 7.1 3D Mixing --- Rapture3D ist 7.1 3D Mixing bei Software Emulation. Im übrigen soll Rapture3D OpenAl ablösen, dass nur 3D Mixing für 2 Kanäle emuliert


----------



## frankie36 (25. Mai 2011)

hmm bei mir steht auf Hardware aber hab nur onboard Sound
und irgendwie ist der komplette Sound ect. xtrem leise ,
muss Anlage bis zum Anschlag aufdrehen


----------



## Jenser (25. Mai 2011)

frankie36 schrieb:


> hmm bei mir steht auf Hardware aber hab nur onboard Sound
> und irgendwie ist der komplette Sound ect. xtrem leise ,
> muss Anlage bis zum Anschlag aufdrehen



Mit dem extrem leise kann ich nur bestätigen,da is was ganz im argen.


----------



## frankie36 (25. Mai 2011)

Jenser schrieb:


> Mit dem extrem leise kann ich nur bestätigen



Hab auch schon versucht über der Rapture3D software da einzustellen aber auch ohne erfolg.
 Heißt also auf Patch warten,wiedermal


----------



## P37E (26. Mai 2011)

bei mir kann ich Rapture 3D und Software auswählen
hab ne xonar dx


----------



## frankie36 (27. Mai 2011)

Jenser schrieb:


> Mit dem extrem leise kann ich nur bestätigen,da is was ganz im argen.




 benutz mal das dazugehörige Programm Rapture3D - Speaker Layout und dann beim Reiter "Decoder" ->Volume lauter zustellen!
So ist es angenehmer als vorher


----------

